# Parade!



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Our training class participates in 3 local parades. This was the first one of the season.
We took home the Presidents Trophy for our decorations!:first:


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Way to go. Your guy is a big boy.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

What a great picture! I can tell you both are having so much fun! Congrats on the win!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

I LOVE your dog!:biggrin: One of my friends in Spokane has 2 Mastiffs, they are such amazing dogs!:smile:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

You guys are too cute! And Khan looks fantastic!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Great picture! Congratulations on winning the Presidents Trophy!


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Thanks guys. We had a good time! All the kids really gravitated toward Khan. He certainly is a "Rock Star" 
I was so proud of him, we stopped along the route, so people could pet him, and he would sit so perfectly just letting all the kids pet him. He gave a few big slimy slobbery kisses, so That really made everyone smile!!


----------

